# Good welding site-  lots of info!



## HMF

Hey Guys,


This is a very informative welding site:

http://weldingweb.com/


Enjoy!


Nelson


----------



## Weldfab

Thanks for the info on this site.


----------



## bluehawk

Thanks Nelson 
quite a good site, may I also sujest    welding tips and tricks.com  lots of helpfull imfo
and road test, welders, helments ,welding tables lot of vidio, I picked up some good tips
And bought his tig finger ? use it all the time

Bill N


----------



## Damian_74

+1 on Welding Tips and tricks.  Down to earth advice with really good welding videos of the weld pool!

And have also got the TIG FINGER - use it all the time - has saved my pinky!

http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/


----------



## W6PUG

Bought full set of Welding Tips & Tricks videos - REALLY good investment!!! My son studying to be a welder in school - am sure he will have a set of these as well!


----------



## kevinmdudley

Thanks for the info!


----------

